# You guys.....I think my DR is GONE!!!!!!!!!



## insaticiable (Feb 23, 2010)

You guys....my hands are trembling as I write this....but my DR is goneeeeee....i swear to god, it's gone. This is weird as fuck. I feel like screaming at the top of my lungs and going, "YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!!!!!!" Omg, omg, omg, OMG!!!!!! AHHHHHHHHHH....i don't want to jinx it, but damn....everything is soo soo soo sooooooo clear!!!!!! FUCK. DUDE....my hands are shaking....this is...unbelievable.

You wanna know why I think this happened? I took my first dose of Anafranil last night, and in certain of the research studies conducted, Anafranil was showed to reduce DP/DR in 50% of the patients. You guys....ahhhhh....THE WORLD IS MINE AGAIN!!!!!










<3333333


----------



## d61591 (Aug 17, 2010)

hell yeah :] how does it feel im jealous lol


----------



## ludwig80 (Nov 14, 2006)

Excellent news! Take on the world my friend and don't look back.


----------



## BlueTank (Jun 2, 2010)

Awesome! speak more on it. how long did you have DR for?


----------



## insaticiable (Feb 23, 2010)

FUCK YEAH EVERYBODY!!!!!!!!!!!









But u guys...im soo soo scared of relapsing. Like I've heard if you obsess over it, it'll come back. I'm so scared...I don't wanna lose this precious gift. I'm gonna go pray to G-d, I don't wanna lose this. Eeep...so happy!!!! haha


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2010)

Wow this is great news!!! I'm so happy for you!!! I just have a few questions. Like what is Anafranil? What is being free of DR and living in reality like? And do you have to keep taking Anafranil to be like this?


----------



## d61591 (Aug 17, 2010)

So after one dose of that you feel it is completely gone? what about your dp as well? im interested


----------



## insaticiable (Feb 23, 2010)

BlueTank said:


> Awesome! speak more on it. how long did you have DR for?


I've had DR since February 8th. It's been like...over 8 months now. I attribute my success to taking my first dose of Anafranil last night. Anafranil is an OCD med and it's been shown to diminish DP/DR in 2 out of 4 patients. I think I'm one of the lucky ones. Please pray for me guys that this success stays with me!!!


----------



## insaticiable (Feb 23, 2010)

d61591 said:


> So after one dose of that you feel it is completely gone? what about your dp as well? im interested


Yes, I took the starting dose (25mg) last night, and when I woke up I didn't feel any different. It was when I went to the bathroom and started washing my hands that I took a double take, and im like "Damnnn...the fog, the veil is lifted. I can seeee!!!!" I think my DP is still there tho...idk my head feels really weird. It's my vision that's improved. I don't wanna jinx it tho!


----------



## d61591 (Aug 17, 2010)

so you feel like your back to your old self







wow so happy for you.. i'll pray for you as well :] i want to try it!


----------



## insaticiable (Feb 23, 2010)

d61591 said:


> so you feel like your back to your old self
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks david! i appreciate it









I think my DP is still there, but it's the DR that has lifted. I was put on Anafranil cause I have OCD and my doc thought I would benefit from it...and I did lol.


----------



## d61591 (Aug 17, 2010)

so now everything seems back in sync so to speak?


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

that is so great, congratulations!


----------



## ktlee (Sep 20, 2010)

so jealous


----------



## PositiveThinking! (Mar 5, 2010)

AMAZING! Congrats


----------



## ValleyGirl (Nov 10, 2017)

I really hope that it stays gone but wanted to say not to be discouraged if it comes back. I yoyo between having clear vision and going back to the dp flat vision. It's a good sign of recovery either way.


----------



## EverDream (Dec 15, 2006)

Wow, great news! I hope it will stay like this and be even better!


----------



## insaticiable (Feb 23, 2010)

EverDream said:


> Wow, great news! I hope it will stay like this and be even better!


Thanks EverDream


----------



## Nihil Dexter (Sep 9, 2010)

wow that's great news. I hope you keep feeling better !


----------



## Antihero (Oct 12, 2010)

Really glad about you,and for anyone else who escapes from this prison.


----------



## Fullmetal (Dec 8, 2009)

*Congratulations...!* I'm jealous... I should try that medicine too... but first I have to change my family doctor (who does not know anything about disassocative disorders)...


----------



## BusyBee (Aug 7, 2010)

Hey! Thats fab news, good for you and dont worry about jinxing it just enjoy it and hopefully you'll soon forget the whole ordeal.

My doctor wouldnt let me go down the drugs route but i may ask about this.. thanks for mentioning it.

My DR is less severe than it was 7 months ago when its started, but im short sighted so have always had pretty blurred and 'cloudy' vision.. I noticed it was getting worse before my DP began but my eye test proved otherwise. So maybe there is no viel to lift with me?

Anyways i suppose were all different. Hope all goes well for you


----------



## Minerva8979 (Jan 30, 2010)

HELL YEAH!!!lol. I'm not surprised it helped, in Feeling Unreal, Dr. Simeon talks about how OCD meds have the highest rates of helping patients with DPD than the other meds. 
Good for you girl! Dont get discouraged if anything happens, just keep living!!


----------



## Guest (Oct 17, 2010)

Thats awesome man..I wouldnt know what to do..lol. jealous at first...but gimme a break. had this a long time. fuckin so happy for ya!!!!


----------



## Guest (Oct 17, 2010)

OH YEAH...PLEASE KEEP US UPDATED IF U WILL...WOULD BE HELPFULL. DEAD FCKN COOL MAN!


----------



## kaitlyn_b (Jun 9, 2010)

Thats so great! Keep on taking care of yourself!!


----------



## el_kapitano (Aug 21, 2010)

insaticiable said:


> Yes, I took the starting dose (25mg) last night, and when I woke up I didn't feel any different. It was when I went to the bathroom and started washing my hands that I took a double take, and im like "Damnnn...the fog, the veil is lifted. I can seeee!!!!" I think my DP is still there tho...idk my head feels really weird. It's my vision that's improved. I don't wanna jinx it tho!


It's actualy hard for me to believe that medication like this helped you after 1 day... it is simply not possible IN MY HUMBLE OPINION. Such medications take more time to help... at least 2 to 3 weeks. 
I think that you recovered without any known reason and not because of medications and I'm really happy for you. 
Enjoy life


----------



## Ivan Hawk (Jan 22, 2010)

FUCK yeah! brother made progress. Shit fuck-fuck-fuck---fuck. Yes! So awesome!


----------



## York (Feb 26, 2008)

Hi, I had the fog thing for months at one point, after having an anx attack from ssri's, but it went away after one good dose of a benzodiazepine (which I didn't know existed at that point). It STILL after ten years and another return of dp, haven't come back! I know it's related to a certain kind of stress, and you will grow out of it as you live and learn. Just don't look back, it's only a stress-related symptom, and it's the one symptom that can litteraly go away in seconds. All the best to you!


----------



## insaticiable (Feb 23, 2010)

Wow, thank you everyone! I didn't expect to receive so many comments. I just wanted to give an update. So I took the Anafranil at 25 mg (starting dose) for 2 days and I noticed that I began feeling really weird, like hard to describe symptoms. My head felt really weird, and also my arms and legs felt stiff....like it was hard to move them. Stuck. So I stopped the medication till I saw my psychiatrist today, and he has recommended that I go back on the Anafranil and weather through this initial phase, which I'm not sure how long it'll last. On a good note tho, Anafranil or no Anafranil, I'm feeling slight improvements in my DR. Like, the fog or veil isn't so thick anymore. I have began to contemplate whether or not I am ready to drive again. That would make me happiest. I'm still a little afraid as I wonder if all of my senses are completely intact. With driving you need ALL of your focus and attention, and I don't know if I'm 100% yet. What do you guys think?


----------



## el_kapitano (Aug 21, 2010)

insaticiable said:


> Wow, thank you everyone! I didn't expect to receive so many comments. I just wanted to give an update. So I took the Anafranil at 25 mg (starting dose) for 2 days and I noticed that I began feeling really weird, like hard to describe symptoms. My head felt really weird, and also my arms and legs felt stiff....like it was hard to move them. Stuck. So I stopped the medication till I saw my psychiatrist today, and he has recommended that I go back on the Anafranil and weather through this initial phase, which I'm not sure how long it'll last. On a good note tho, Anafranil or no Anafranil, I'm feeling slight improvements in my DR. Like, the fog or veil isn't so thick anymore. I have began to contemplate whether or not I am ready to drive again. That would make me happiest. I'm still a little afraid as I wonder if all of my senses are completely intact. With driving you need ALL of your focus and attention, and I don't know if I'm 100% yet. What do you guys think?


Just let recovery to come to you. Don't force anything.


----------



## insaticiable (Feb 23, 2010)

el_kapitano said:


> Just let recovery to come to you. Don't force anything.


Thanks. This is simple, yet great advice


----------



## el_kapitano (Aug 21, 2010)

insaticiable said:


> Thanks. This is simple, yet great advice


It would be great if I could also follow my own advices


----------

